# Compatible for IOS 11 beta



## cwru530 (Jun 28, 2017)

Has anyone tried downloading the ios 11 beta? Does the Uber driver and Lyft driver apps work with it?


----------



## Novus Caesar (Dec 15, 2015)

I installed ios11 today and the app seems to be working. I have not gone online yet though.


----------



## Jason Jay Jones (Apr 7, 2017)

I had Uber online for a while since the dev beta, and I’ve been fine.


----------



## AltimatedUber (Oct 2, 2016)

It has a glitch at least for me, when I accept the pax and go to see their rating it doesn't show me.

Might revert back to iOS 10.3

Edit: Added Photo


----------



## AltimatedUber (Oct 2, 2016)

Anyone has this same glitch? It's beginning to bother me a lot.


----------



## AltimatedUber (Oct 2, 2016)

Bump.


----------



## UberMD1989 (Apr 30, 2017)

Just checking in to see if anyone updated to iOS 11...
A friend shared an article (https://www.carthrottle.com/post/soon-your-iphone-wont-work-while-youre-driving/) stating that the iPhone goes into a driving mode that locks users out when their phone is in a moving vehicle.


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

Glad I found out about the driving mode. Drivers need to be able to get texts such as gate # in private complex, I am at xxx store, rider canceled, etc. I guess I will have to start thinking android. Please post more


----------



## AltimatedUber (Oct 2, 2016)

AltimatedUber said:


> It has a glitch at least for me, when I accept the pax and go to see their rating it doesn't show me.
> 
> Might revert back to iOS 10.3
> 
> Edit: Added Photo


Still no fix on this...I contacted Uber support by phone today to make alert of this issue.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Let us know if notifications still work while driving. https://www.carthrottle.com/post/soon-your-iphone-wont-work-while-youre-driving/


----------



## AltimatedUber (Oct 2, 2016)

PickEmUp said:


> Let us know if notifications still work while driving. https://www.carthrottle.com/post/soon-your-iphone-wont-work-while-youre-driving/


Yes they do. I don't enable that feature.


----------



## AltimatedUber (Oct 2, 2016)

Bump this back up.


----------



## StaplesGuy (Jul 28, 2016)

Anyone using the beta with Lyft?


----------



## elusivenapkin (Aug 28, 2017)

Yep... Lyft and Uber work great with the iOS 11 beta. I’m currently on developer beta 10. Haven’t seen any issues.


----------

